# SMB boots while hauling?



## ssbequine (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a quick half hour trip to the barn a take jumping lessons at twice a week. Tacking up there is always very rushed, so I figured I could go ahead and put her bell boots and SMB boots on before loading her. It seems like a little thing, but between messing with Velcro And figuring out which boot goes on what leg, it saves me a few min out of my sparse hour of education. Obviously it seems harmless, but I figured I’d make sure?? Opinions? Obviously the bell boots are fine but sports medicine boots may do something to her.. 

It sounds stupid but safety first!🤪


----------

